# engine build parts...



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

more parts for the engine build

















































all the parts have been bought from INA Engineering.

They have been great, hard working, awesome customer service, and they KNOW this engine....

still undecided on which compression to buy the pistons... 11.5:1(NA build) or 9:1(Turbo build)


but for the rest of you, if you need ANY part for the 2.5, from an engine, to pistons or rods, and everything in between, contact em!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Might as well get the most out of the build and go turbo.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

but doing 11.5:1 with meth, intake mani, and my current set up would be awesome too!

if and when cams come out, i'd get those too... and well. while it might be as expensive as the turbo set up, with about 50-100 horses less, then to some people it wouldnt make sense... but i think it would be an awesome set up.. very reliable, and very very fun. 

no lag!


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: 
looking foward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Fred, i would do the lower compression ratio; in anticipation for a turbo :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Fred,
the guys over @ DM Forged would be proud you are rocking there goods.
Keep it up!:thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought guys were going 8.5:1 for turbo builds.

Id go NA, but i live in Canada. Makes more sense in the winter to be rolling NA.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

8.5:1 is good, but it will give a very slugish throttle response.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

how much did you pay for the kit, and what is going to cost you to build it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Fred,
> the guys over @ DM Forged would be proud you are rocking there goods.
> Keep it up!:thumbup:


 i just want to install em, soon!

and well... pistons shall come soon... its all up to what software will be available... regardless of my personal preference.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Issam Abed said:


> Fred,
> the guys over @ DM Forged would be proud you are rocking there goods.
> Keep it up!:thumbup:


Issam, what ever happened to those complete assembled kit that you were advertising about 5 months ago? Did you get one to install? Any dyno numbers?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

eatrach said:


> Issam, what ever happened to those complete assembled kit that you were advertising about 5 months ago? Did you get one to install? Any dyno numbers?


The cylinder head? 
We wish we could develop every product for this market and actually depend on other shops help with marketing it but where the 2.5 20V market is concerned , its a slow painful process. Too much supply not enough demand. Every tuner out there sees GREAT potential in the 2.5 motor (its a GTI motor with an extra cylinder realistically speaking) but the amount of customers for the products is just too small.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> 8.5:1 is good, but it will give a very slugish throttle response.


No.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No.


off boost.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

INA said:


> The cylinder head?
> We wish we could develop every product for this market and actually depend on other shops help with marketing it but where the 2.5 20V market is concerned , its a slow painful process. Too much supply not enough demand. Every tuner out there sees GREAT potential in the 2.5 motor (its a GTI motor with an extra cylinder realistically speaking) but the amount of customers for the products is just too small.


i see...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you can always be the first one!

i wish i could be the very first one, but i just cant... not right now.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> you can always be the first one!
> 
> i wish i could be the very first one, but i just cant... not right now.


i am thinking of trading my car in all together; might go with TDI


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> off boost.


Even 4 cyl 8.5:1 is virtually impossible to tell apart from 9.5:1 on the street. With the 5 cyl it is even more so.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Even 4 cyl 8.5:1 is virtually impossible to tell apart from 9.5:1 on the street. With the 5 cyl it is even more so.


This...

Experience speaking here from Evo 4G63 (I did engine builds of 8.3 up to 11.0), SR20DET (8.5 up to 10.5), 4.6L Lightning motor (8.5 to 9.5 no difference), etc.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Even 4 cyl 8.5:1 is virtually impossible to tell apart from 9.5:1 on the street. With the 5 cyl it is even more so.


 you wouldn't even know. it MAY drop a few hp. like 5....put another sticker on the rear window and you'll gain the 5hp back :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

anyways, just wanted to bump this, by saying: 

if you guys are looking to buy an LSD, INA should be able to help you too! 

i'm getting a Wavetrack LSD for the 02q soon!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree I got my Peloquin LSD from INA.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kiserhd said:


> I agree I got my Peloquin LSD from INA.


 And soon an intake manifold!:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So THATS whos makin one for him^. Should be nice.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Peloquin is SO much better.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i trust issam, and he suggested the wavetrack over the peloquin for the 02Q. i dont doubt his opinion.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

to each thier own. we've done all 3. pel, wave and Q. pel is best. best for complete install kit(no extra cost) over all cost, design etc....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Peloquin is SO much better.


 Really depends what the end user is trying to do. 
Peloquin is an amazing differential and we use them on most of the track car builds but the Wavetrac unit is proving to be pretty good too.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

its not BAD, just dont like them as much. teh "cam" release idea when you lift a wheel is kind of wierd to me...i don't like that.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You know I don't know... I don't think many of us are lifting wheels lol

Great idea though! I like what I see from the peloquin diffs. I think I'll be going that direction with mine...

Anyone want to share why the pel's are used in "track" cars and why greyt was given advice to go with the wave? I am curious to hear what isaam had to say... I trust him as well! Is it more dd friendly? User friendly? what was the reasoning?

I know I would like to hear from experienced people that have used both. Quaiffe can be included.

However please base this on the 5 speed, not the 6 greyt has...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Peloquin is SO much better.


 this. can't beat them. cheap dif's are like a'holes... get a peloquin imo


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i got new stuff!! from *INA* of course. 
it was supposed to be installed last week, but wavetrack had some issues and shipping got delayed a couple of weeks, so i missed the appointment date...

i dont know when will i be able to install it, based on my school schedule... hopefully and maybe before this year ends... or maybe very early 2012... oh well...











this rolls are sound deadening...  that i will install myself in thanksgiving break!  cant wait


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

want a ported head for your build?
i'll have one shortly.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> want a ported head for your build?
> i'll have one shortly.


lol... first i have to install this LSD, then intake mani... then turbo, then internals, THEN i might consider a ported head... 

the road is long...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

dibs if you bail :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

tchilds said:


> dibs if you bail :laugh:


it will be a empty head...you'll have to install the valves and springs or upgrade.
more info and pictures in the next 2 weeks?:wave:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

i meant on all of thygrey's internals lol

i got a cylinder head guy i want to do a build for me already, ty anyway though. i do plan on taking the exhaust valves over and getting cams when they're available. hopefully by/during next winter. IE has the new valve parts to allow for the cams available now.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> it will be a empty head...you'll have to install the valves and springs or upgrade.
> more info and pictures in the next 2 weeks?:wave:


How much? opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not sure yet, but not insane. know is a week or two


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> not sure yet, but not insane. know is a week or two


okkiiees:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> i meant on all of thygrey's internals lol
> 
> i got a cylinder head guy i want to do a build for me already, ty anyway though. i do plan on taking the exhaust valves over and getting cams when they're available. hopefully by/during next winter. IE has the new valve parts to allow for the cams available now.


i have yet to buy the pistons... but, i decided to go with LSD instead...

whats the point on buying pistons if they are going to sit untill i'm turboed? 

plus, FULL NA+LSD+mounts+suspension= lots of fun while i save. :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's nice to see what INA is getting us... Super nice valves, nice pistons great rods...some day I'll do some full time big build. I know even seeing dual valve springs with tappet extenders or whatever they're called makes me excited thinking there may be cams coming soon
Edit! Mistakenly said integrated!
(both great companied as far as i'm concerned)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> It's nice to see what integrated is getting us... Super nice valves, nice pistons great rods...some day I'll do some full time big build. I know even seeing dual valve springs with tappet extenders or whatever they're called makes me excited thinking there may be cams coming soon


Umm... I have gotten it all from INA ENGINEERING not ie.

Dont want to draw straws here, but ina has awesome rods, ferrea valvetrain, mahle pistons, wavetrack, peloquin lsd and more... And all at a very good price... And lots more comming our way.

Please dont "pollute" by mentioning ie...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

:laugh:

He's just pissed because I refused to do tech support on parts bought from my competition. :screwy: Whoa, what a shock!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh:
> 
> He's just pissed because I refused to do tech support on parts bought from my competition. :screwy: Whoa, what a shock!


lol, i had forgoten about that PM. So no... i am not pissed, and i really didnt mind you not answering.

the thing is that i made this thread to let others know about INA and how awesome THEY are. Suddenly someone mentioned IE in the same sentence as rods, valves and others. 

So i just wanted to make it clear that INA Engineering is the provider for all this parts.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

my bad was just joking w/you cuz peeps buy stuff up then bail all the time on the tex. i'm just saying for cams i was going w/ie stuff casually, not intended to upset your parts thread.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

who's rods does INA use?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The rods i have are from dm motorsports

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> my bad was just joking w/you cuz peeps buy stuff up then bail all the time on the tex. i'm just saying for cams i was going w/ie stuff casually, not intended to upset your parts thread.


Lol, no worries... I just wwnted it to b clear that its all INA, not ie.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> The rods i have are from dm motorsports
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


so they are IE rods, correct? becasue thats what they sell too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

What? There is nothing in common between a dm rod and ours. For one thing ours are honed right here in Salt Lake... The other thing is that they aren't even close to the same? LOL


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nooo, i meant they have you listed as a product they sell. looks like the only company they have listed that does rods....IE.
not saying they make the same as you


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Man as soon as I get myself moved out of apartment living I'm definitely gonna be in the market for a 2nd bgp, and all the goods. Pretty sure at this point I'm gonna be looking into running the car off a Haltech and renting some dyno time. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> but doing 11.5:1 with meth, intake mani, and my current set up would be awesome too!
> 
> if and when cams come out, i'd get those too... and well. while it might be as expensive as the turbo set up, with about 50-100 horses less, then to some people it wouldnt make sense... but i think it would be an awesome set up.. very reliable, and very very fun.
> 
> no lag!


I am all about what you're doing with your NA build. Say NO to turbo. :thumbup:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> I'm definitely gonna be in the market for a 2nd bgp, and all the goods.


I have a BGP motor with only 60 miles on it if you're interested.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

zevion said:


> I am all about what you're doing with your NA build. Say NO to turbo. :thumbup:


good thins is that i am on a stage where both options are still feasible. 

and like i said, for this year i will only do LSD and Mani.

on 2012 i'll have to decide: NA vs FI. I have gone back and forth here.. but i think turbo will be it.

You are more than welcome to do NA!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

1 large bag of these: 

http://www.summitracing.com/search/...quip-Quick-Disconnect-Couplings/?autoview=SKU

Then build both, so you don't have to decide. :laugh:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL that would be so awesome

thygrey,

you gotta go NA so i got someone to compete with :laugh: plus, since u love INA, if anyone can make a cylinder head do what you want it is them.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ina has asked me a couple of times about doing a head port... i keep saying no.

its just that if i spend the money on the port job, then i'll off some money that can be used to finish the build... and THEN worry about the head flow.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

greyt you're my hero:thumbup:. I emailed EJ bout the VC and CC and they sent me a pic of your setup....  might follow through this christmas.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

aquino said:


> greyt you're my hero:thumbup:. I emailed EJ bout the VC and CC and they sent me a pic of your setup....  might follow through this christmas.


lol, thanks! 

i just cant wait to install it all...!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoot! My bad guys! I totally forgot who I was talking about! Not at all trying to cause issue... I'm gonna go edit my previous post now! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. no worries... 

eace: eace:

cant wait to install the LSD


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> lol.. no worries...
> 
> eace: eace:
> 
> cant wait to install the LSD


I ordered my stage 4 clutch and soon enough I'll be installing a limited slip! They're so expensive! But once you've driven with one you can't justify not having one! Will you take pics of the install? Doing it yourself? Or paying? The shimming is what scares me with the diy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm waiting for the new LSD to come out for our cars, some japanese name can't remember off top of my head. It may be out now, but it is fully adjustable and uses torsen and friction disc type tech, its a fully adjustable hybrid dif. i heard about $2k though :banghead:

i wasn't going cheap on dif in first place though so its really not that much more to have a fully adjustable setup w/these sweet new hybrid stuff going on.



If you want to install it yourself, get some help from local dubber. I wouldn't "diy" this type of thing... and as far as wavetrack goes, talk to thygrey cuz all i hear locally is  since nobody wants to risk attempting one.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tchilds said:


> I'm waiting for the new LSD to come out for our cars, some japanese name can't remember off top of my head. It may be out now, but it is fully adjustable and uses torsen and friction disc type tech, its a fully adjustable hybrid dif. i heard about $2k though :banghead:
> 
> i wasn't going cheap on dif in first place though so its really not that much more to have a fully adjustable setup w/these sweet new hybrid stuff going on.
> 
> ...


Yes but how adjustable do you need it? Set it and forget it! You want to pull your Trans regularly? I know I sure don't! adjustability is worthless on a part you have to shim to exact tolerances every time you disassemble it!

Cool though! That's for sure!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

For the record, no. I wont be installing the lsd myself.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hehe you can adjust it w/out dropping the trans. how much, not sure but from what I understand it is EXTREMELY adjustable via the clutch system externally, then also has the benefits of a torsen setup. its not how adjustable I need it, its how easily rebuildable the damn thing is that really attracted me to it. i plan on running nitrous direct port x 5 w/big enough nozzles not to clog so that's like a ~170 shot for starters then up from there. trust me i need a rebuildable and adjustable dif to avoid blowing it up in future.

i don't know a lot about these things, will post up info on it when i know my head from my arse in the future on this matter. sry that's all i have to offer at this time because my local shop told me about it casually. he also mentioned his stage 3 APR GTI is impossible to drive w/out an LSD of some kind :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yet, i know of people pushing +500 hp and no lsd or mounts.. :banghead:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hahaha they still get 300hp to the ground which is plenty. when i was w/the 24v gang we didn't run LSD either. half of us ran open difs up to about 500hp THEN decided when we couldn't afford more power to get a dif. honestly it was a night and day difference, because it was a pelequin w/5:1 ratio from an open dif. how could it not be? however, it never really was that hard to drive the car w/half the gas peddle under 60mph honestly.

nobody really planned on doing this, it just kinda happened when the motors started making 400hp at 10psi which pretty much left everyone unprepared :laugh:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh:
> 
> He's just pissed because I refused to do tech support on parts bought from my competition. :screwy: Whoa, what a shock!


Poor business practice.
We answer questions that customers ask us about your products all the time. 


[email protected] said:


> What? There is nothing in common between a dm rod and ours. For one thing ours are honed right here in Salt Lake... The other thing is that they aren't even close to the same? LOL


You are right nothing in common.
Thicker neck , thicker wrist pin bushing , more features in DM Forged rods than your rods and your rods are NOT honed "right here in Salt Lake" but lets not go down this road for the sake of being diplomatic and having to save face. 
If Greg's account wouldnt stop getting banned he would be able to come on here and defend his product. 
DM Forged = Superior product.
:thumbup:

DM Motorsport (aka Danny) last I checked ran DM Forged rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol, I bet you do- Hard to pass up a chance to talk some smack right? Or are you talking about the products of ours you rebrand as INA? I suppose that would count too right... 

Our rods come in undersize and are honed right here in town. Anybody can feel free to stop in and see this, we almost always have product before and after honing around  We do this because otherwise the rods are at least .0003 to .0004" out of round with ARP 2000's. Something you would know if they did any QC lol. Hell profit margins are good though when you don't even open the boxes 

Thicker bushing? What is this, a diesel? LOL I dunno about you, but I prefer *structural* material, not more bushing material. At least I don't have to go and steal credit for records set with somebody else's product... :screwy: It's easy when 90% of cars which actually do anything in this scene already use our product. :laugh:

Anyways, knock yourself out with your usual bull****. Your story hasn't changed a bit in the last 5 years, and people inevitably figure it out regardless of what you post here. I'm out. :laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, take it easy guys. We all appreciate having both companies supporting us. That's all that matters.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

This is getting gooooood.....


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Booooo :what:

You guys should settle this with demolition derby MKV. Screw racing and dyno sheets.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

tchilds said:


> Booooo :what:
> 
> You guys should settle this with demolition derby MKV. Screw racing and dyno sheets.


x2. Each company builds a "shop" 2.5 powered car, then have a demolition derby. Winner gets to shoot the losers car with a .50 cal machine gun. 


Sent from the wheelgap of my racekor.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it wouldnt be fun to shoot pete's car... :laugh:


----------

